# Fixing a Mamiya/Sekor 1000 TL



## mimstrel (Jul 18, 2018)

I purchased a Mamiya/Sekor 1000 TL to hopefully try fixing to use as a second camera on an international trip I have coming up, and also I'm assembling a small collection of old cameras to display. (if this one is too much trouble to fix right now, I can pick a different one) The 1000TL needs new light seals, and it has one other issue:  the shaft that the advance lever attaches to, is broken.  I don't know the names of the parts, so I'll have to post photos later.  The little button on the top comes out of the the little cap that sits below it, and that piece I can separate from the lever itself, and then there's a shaft that goes through the lever and threads into the little cap, and on the other end it slides over this pin that sticks up from the camera body once I have removed all of the above parts.  The shaft is twisted, and looks like part of it snapped off.  

Does anybody have pictures of how the parts for the film advance should look in one of these?  I am very handy, and also this camera was cheap enough that if I ruin it trying to fix it, I can file it under "learning experiences" and not be too upset.  I was able to find how to take the top off on YouTube, but couldn't find anything about this specific part.  Once I know what I need, I can pick up a second camera to cannibalize for parts, or pick up a second camera and cannibalize this one for parts to repair that one.    

Any advise helps! Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 26, 2018)

Try to look at a schematic. Here is a link.

MAMIYA /SEKOR 1000DTL SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## mimstrel (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

